# How dirty is too dirty for honey?



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

What is the cut off point for everyone who processes honey from cut-outs? How many dead larva or bug legs after sitting and draining for a few days?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

My problem with cutouts is the insecticide that got sprayed before I got there and the dirt and dust. I can filter bug legs...


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

I mean from ones where none was sprayed. They are out there.


----------



## Vermillion (Feb 10, 2012)

we did one and ran it through a nylon stocking for the final. people still talk about that honey....most people have a pretty low tolerance for bug legs in their food, KWIM?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Strain everything out of it except the honey and it will be fine for consumption. Notice I wrote "strain", not filter.


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

Remind me never to buy honey from some of you.:no:Feed it back to the bees.


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Best honey I've ever had came out of my old water heater tank cutout. Very dark honey, which I've heard was "low grade". Bull roar! Absolutely fabulous stuff, but gotta try to strain out the old propolis chunks and rust from the tank. -james


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I would think that honey crushed out of old brood comb would be off flavored. Maybe not, but that's what I would expect.


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

I take pains to clean the bees off the honey comb I want to save during removals and put it in 5 gallon buckets with a lids. Takes only a little extra time to keep it bee free.


----------



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

I eat it myself and feed it to the bees if disease free but I would never sell it or give it to strangers. You never know what has been done in the past.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

If you have ever been in a meat plant where hot dogs and baloney has been made you would swear off of them for a while anyways. Most processed food has more in it then we would like to believe ( we trust our government inspections ) Strained raw honey is good for you and your customers.


----------



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

I don't eat hot dogs or bologna for that very reason and rarely eat at fast food joints! If I know that it only contains raw honey that is fine, but I have no way of knowing what has been sprayed in the last 2-3 years, whether the building contains asbestos, etc.


----------



## Capricorn (Apr 20, 2009)

I've chosen to use it as feed. Kept it in a separate, sealed bucket, and set combs out in the spring for open feeding. If I am able to pull a couple clean looking combs, then I've given it to the land owner.


----------

